# Defeating the Nids



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Was just now pondering how would the nids be stopped, their relentless encroachment towards the astronimican, eating anything and anyone in their way. Was thinking of some ways to stop this eventual end. Was thinking of three main ideas which could be used togeather the best effectiveness.

1st throw Necrons at them, they have near to no body mass apart from those creepy flesh wearing ones so nids starve. How this would work? Inquisitor Kyrptman managed to lure a hive fleet into an ork empire but this give the nids flesh to grow and orks the war to become larger and stronger, so not a good idea because the eventual victor will be extreamly powerfull.

2nd simmilar to the above idea but not relying on Xenos, get the mechanicus to crank out skititari the more metal the better, and send these anlong with more mechanical soilders and weapons. To kill the nids while also denying them food.

3rd life eater viruses!!its ment to be in short suppy so get more much as possible, bomb planets already lost to the nids, deatroy all life starve the buggers. Shoot the hive ships with them destroy for their imputence. 

And for the ultimet idea give a necron tomb world a kick wih the iron boot of the skitiari, stir them up like the metal ants they are, depoly virus bombs to kill the nids and use the skitari and necrons to clean up the rest. No more nids no the imperum can consentrate on other threats.

What are the thoughts? anyone got any better ideas?


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Battman said:


> 1st throw Necrons at them, they have near to no body mass apart from those creepy flesh wearing ones so nids starve. How this would work? Inquisitor Kyrptman managed to lure a hive fleet into an ork empire but this give the nids flesh to grow and orks the war to become larger and stronger, so not a good idea because the eventual victor will be extreamly powerfull.


I feel like the Necrons would know what's up, so I doubt we could trick them. They might be coerced to fight them but they also could say that they'll survive without organic help.



Battman said:


> 2nd simmilar to the above idea but not relying on Xenos, get the mechanicus to crank out skititari the more metal the better, and send these anlong with more mechanical soilders and weapons. To kill the nids while also denying them food.


The Mechanicus used to have whole legions of Iron Men, who were sentient/semi-sentient robots. After a revolt they were classified as heretical and destroyed. Some are thought to still remain. Skitarri are still somewhat human, and therefore have organic parts, same with all Mecanicus servants to my knowledge. 



Battman said:


> 3rd life eater viruses!!its ment to be in short suppy so get more much as possible, bomb planets already lost to the nids, deatroy all life starve the buggers. Shoot the hive ships with them destroy for their imputence.


This could work, but the Tyranids could/would adapt to it, and make it so it doesn't have an effect on them.

I have no suggestions for this, but these are actually pretty good ideas.


----------



## Beaviz81 (Feb 24, 2012)

The thing is that the Nids seems to be just a nasty and very fleet of bugs. They are specially engineered to take on mankind's weaknesses, but they ain't very good at fighting anyone else as orks tends to hate families, Eldars will notice them as something that disturbs them, the Dark Eldar will visit their local dentist I meant Hamenculus for removal of the trait, and the fact the Genestealer-thingy more than likely would pop up at any blood-test done to anything.


----------



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

Humans can detect the genestealer taint they just have to care to look for it.

The problem with nids is that the imperium doesn't care there's so many slums and dark corners that cults can spring anywhere.


To me the only way to defeat the nids is if all races ally as one. There's no other way.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

My solution to the nid problem involves figuring out the psychic wavelength given off my genestealer cults. Then Plant beacons that give off this psychic field on a bunch of dead worlds near a unstable star, and when the hive fleets enter the system cause the sun to go super nova. Set up 10-23 of these traps at the same time and bam countless trillions of nids flash baked into ash. Sure it may not permanently destroy the nid threat, but I bet losing multiple hive fleets in a single 100 year span would defiantly buy the universe time and seriously shit kick the immediate threat by everyone's favorite space bugs.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

LukeValantine said:


> My solution to the nid problem involves figuring out the psychic wavelength given off my genestealer cults. Then Plant beacons that give off this psychic field on a bunch of dead worlds near a unstable star, and when the hive fleets enter the system cause the sun to go super nova. Set up 10-23 of these traps at the same time and bam countless trillions of nids flash baked into ash. Sure it may not permanently destroy the nid threat, but I bet losing multiple hive fleets in a single 100 year span would defiantly buy the universe time and seriously shit kick the immediate threat by everyone's favorite space bugs.


And in that 100 years the Imperium forget about the nids.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

locustgate said:


> And in that 100 years the Imperium forget about the nids.


Ah humanity, 38,000 years in the future and you're still retarded. 

Another thing to remember about the Tyranids is that Hive Tyrants are reborn every time they die, with their previous memories intact. So it's definitely not a stretch to say the bigger Hive Mind organisms on the hive ships would remember that certain beacons lead to stars that will go supernova, so I don't think that idea would work, unless ALL the Hive Mind organisms are wiped out in one sitting. The viral bomb idea faces similar difficulties with this. The Tyranids avoid Tomb-Worlds for the simple fact nothing is there for them to consume, not out of fear of the Necrons.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Ddraig Cymry said:


> Ah humanity, 38,000 years in the future and you're still retarded.
> 
> Another thing to remember about the Tyranids is that Hive Tyrants are reborn every time they die, with their previous memories intact. So it's definitely not a stretch to say the bigger Hive Mind organisms on the hive ships would remember that certain beacons lead to stars that will go supernova, so I don't think that idea would work, unless ALL the Hive Mind organisms are wiped out in one sitting. The viral bomb idea faces similar difficulties with this. The Tyranids avoid Tomb-Worlds for the simple fact nothing is there for them to consume, not out of fear of the Necrons.


Stupidity is a human genetic flaw, it seems the memory span is at least 2 years, but may very depending on location though. Certain areas, i.e. AZ, seems more around 1 year, TN more around 2 years.

If the Imp want's to eliminate the nids they have to find a way to wipe all nids out in 1 strike, or the hive mind.


----------



## jd579 (May 8, 2010)

I thought about luring them into the eye of terror, plenty for the nids to eat, and it wouls solve 2 of the Imperiums problems


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

All turn to chaos, doubles the number against the nids and adds some daemon action to the mix, not sure if the nids even care about the warp or eat chaos things for food - if they don't then there is a solution.


----------



## Calistrasza (Mar 11, 2013)

Daemons could probably take them on in a daemon world setting where there's just as many Bloodletters as Hormagaunts. Necrons might be able to similarly in a tomb world setting. It's important to remember that individual hive fleets _have_ been stopped, it just usually takes a brazillion bodies to do it. The good news is that the Imperium's got a brazillion replacements for each of those brazillion people. I actually think the Imperium can absorb the hit from the Tyranids, but it'll be the point at which they really begin to "lose" as everybody else piles on in the aftermath.


----------



## Gromrir Silverblade (Sep 21, 2010)

jd579 said:


> I thought about luring them into the eye of terror, plenty for the nids to eat, and it wouls solve 2 of the Imperiums problems


I actually quite like this idea, since daemons are perpetual it would be endless fighting? Nid's can be corrupted by Chaos as I read in some fluff somewhere (might have been a Ragnar book) where there were tainted Nids.


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

One thought do the nids actually fight the daemons in any of the fluff does that work? Wouldn't think that the nids would want any daemon bile, or daemons want to kill the nids, id supose that They'd gain anything from that, maybe khone some extra fighting.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Gromrir Silverblade said:


> I actually quite like this idea, since daemons are perpetual it would be endless fighting? Nid's can be corrupted by Chaos as I read in some fluff somewhere (might have been a Ragnar book) where there were tainted Nids.


Problem with leading them to the eye of terror is that they would cut a path through the entire imperium.



Battman said:


> One thought do the nids actually fight the daemons in any of the fluff does that work? Wouldn't think that the nids would want any daemon bile, or daemons want to kill the nids, id supose that They'd gain anything from that, maybe khone some extra fighting.


Of course the demons would fight the nids, they would get to fight.
P.S. "He does not care where the blood flows from"


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Does ichor count as blood?


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

locustgate said:


> .Of course the demons would fight the nids, they would get to fight.
> P.S. "He does not care where the blood flows from"


Thats why I thought khone would be up for a fight. He doesn't care whos blood is flowing


----------



## TPKarl (Jan 31, 2013)

I dont know about that, wouldnt nids just ignore (as much as you can ignore the gibbering hordes) daemons as their insubstantial and therefore no good for eating?
Plus, what kinda effect would SitW have on the daemons - would at least weaken those nearby i would think.

Its kinda the same reason why I think they wouldn't be too bothered by the Necron(s?), they could happily ignore tomb worlds cause of the lack of bio-matter.
Though gauss would eff them up, cause then they couldnt even use the nid dead to fuel more growth.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

So voted, the Imperium should all turn to Khorne and fight happily ever after


----------



## piemelke (Oct 13, 2010)

ask them kindly to go away, I mean dit the empirium ever say please go away, you are 'bugging' me ?


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

piemelke said:


> ask them kindly to go away, I mean dit the empirium ever say please go away, you are 'bugging' me ?


OMGE you found the way to galactic peace.


----------



## MEQinc (Dec 12, 2010)

TPKarl said:


> I dont know about that, wouldnt nids just ignore (as much as you can ignore the gibbering hordes) daemons as their insubstantial and therefore no good for eating?


The insubstantiality of daemons is... inconsistent in the fluff. In some stories daemons are completely insubstantial, some they turn into weird goo and a couple where they leave whole corpses. I would guess that they'd be closer to substantial in the Eye, because the Eye is closer to the Warp.

And beyond that, the Nids would fight to defend themselves if threatened. If a horde of daemons shows up the Nids aren't just going to let themselves get slaughtered just because they can't eat them.



> Plus, what kinda effect would SitW have on the daemons - would at least weaken those nearby i would think.


It's been shown to do that in material space but whether it would work in the Eye is another matter. I'd be inclined to say it will have at most a negligible effect on them.


All the suggestions about having the Nids fight another race are forgetting one thing. At some point someone is going to win that war, and whoever does will be a pretty impressive threat as a result.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Daemons are made up of energy.

It's only to mortals that they appear the way they do.

So I'm not sure if the Tyranids would find their _corpses_ as being nutritional.


----------



## Squire (Jan 15, 2013)

I think if you consider earth as it is now, the biomass of the 6-7 billion humans is kind of negligible next to the biomass of everything else including other animals, plants and micro-organisms. I'm sure I heard an interesting fact about the supposed total mass of plankton in the sea. Apparently it's enormous.

The point is, whatever army you send to fight them becomes kind of irrelevant if they can feast on the other fauna/flora on worlds. So robots won't help too much in that regard

Exterminatus for planets already lost to tyranids but not consumed yet is a good idea. As are viruses targeting the norn queens. Tyranids are my army, but for the sake of fluff I'd prefer if the 40k universe had some defence against them.


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Squire said:


> but for the sake of fluff I'd prefer if the 40k universe had some defence against them.


 
We do but its not the best idea and only sometimes works the imperium just sends the gaurd or spacemarines to battle atrition wars which we will eventually win because we have a galaxy behind us, until the rest of the nid fleets catch up, that is...


----------



## Beaviz81 (Feb 24, 2012)

The Nids can be stopped, the Imperial Navy is the key, they are the real backbone of the IOM.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

The Imperium is facing just a tiny fragment of the Tyranid fleet. The majority is still en route from outside the galaxy.

And still the Imperium barely holds the splinter forces back which is understandable given the fact that they are under siege by 100 different xenos races on a daily basis and above all have to combat the forces of Chaos, the no.1 threat.


----------



## Beaviz81 (Feb 24, 2012)

The question is if that's true or the Nids just being what they are and chasing eachother as they search to devour anything.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

It is true. Hence why the Imperium is doomed in more ways than one.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Beaviz81 said:


> The question is if that's true or the Nids just being what they are and chasing eachother as they search to devour anything.


The fluff has backflipped on this issue several times. Once it was ambiguous, then it was stated that Hive Fleets were independent entities that would combat each other, and now the current stance is that all Hive Fleets are under the directive of the same Hive Mind. 

I personally think the idea of independent fleets was more appealing, but them's the breaks.


----------



## Beaviz81 (Feb 24, 2012)

The IOM is like Germany anno 1916-17. Much is going against it, but there is some hope.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Beaviz81 said:


> The IOM is like Germany anno 1916-17. Much is going against it, but there is some hope.


Such as.............? The only way I can see the Imperium surviving is if you can make an ally or some kind of uber virus, that can some how travel through space and wipe out every xeno or use something to wipe out ever heretic at once or manage to finish the Imp webway and close the eye of terror and major warpstorm.


----------



## Beaviz81 (Feb 24, 2012)

They still have the will and power to go on offensives from time to time. Plus the Marcharian Crusades happened recently. The IOM seem to achieved status quo on many aspect, war is never-ending but there are sectors untouched by it. Ultramar was f.ex. a bright and shiny place until the Tyranids came calling.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Beaviz81 said:


> They still have the will and power to go on offensives from time to time. Plus the Marcharian Crusades happened recently. The IOM seem to achieved status quo on many aspect, war is never-ending but there are sectors untouched by it. Ultramar was f.ex. a bright and shiny place until the Tyranids came calling.


You mean Macharian Crusade, which ground to a halt, then turned around, when they reached the edge of the astonomicon, he then died of 'jungle fever'. The Imperium would need tons, hundreds thousands millions billions no clue, of people like him to repel all the attackers. And the crusade wasn't a war of conquest it was a war of reclamation. The Imperium needs another Emperor, or someone to re solidify the Imperium. The Imperium as it stands is little more than a bunch of xenophobes that give resources to a bunch of corrupt politicians out of fear of losing their power.


----------



## Beaviz81 (Feb 24, 2012)

Actually I have the view that the IOM need the organizations in order to run, and for the most part I think the average Planetary Governor would be a card-carrying magnificent bastard or bitch like Londo Mollari, if they are incompetent they would be replaced. The IOM is stretched thin but it has survived in this form for 10k. years, and I don't think the IOM will fall any time soon.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Beaviz81 said:


> Planetary Governor would be a card-carrying magnificent bastard or bitch like Londo Mollari, if they are incompetent they would be replaced.


Who? Governors are only replaced if their planet falls or they don't send their taxes, tithe, so long as the High Lords get their pay they don't give 2 shits. Even if a civil war is sparked they get to rule after words so long as the war doesn't damage the planet to much. Most governors aren't picked because they are good they are picked because their great great gr,you get the point, grandparents were, in order to remain a governor all you have to do is send your tithe and not die.

Bad Governors
Nightbringer Governor gets deposed because the ship carrying the tithe gets attacked.

Night Lord, the governor rules and is pretty much unaware of what is going on.

SoB 1st book, the governor is a pompous pretty boy that rules until he is assassinated, although it says he just dies, by a corrupt High Priest, who then puts one of his subordinates who is a complete moron.


----------



## Beaviz81 (Feb 24, 2012)

For the most part as he or she must stay alive through the scheming of his subordinates, and that takes enormous political savvy to do at times. I could quote much other work that has complete idiots as Planetary Governors, but that would be underlying my point.

I just think you can't be a complete jackass if you are a Planetary Governor normally. As think of USA or GB getting ruled by a total idiot lining his own pockets instead of ruling properly.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Beaviz81 said:


> As think of USA or GB getting ruled by a total idiot lining his own pockets instead of ruling properly.


Er.....that's happened several times. Nixon, Grant, Bush II, especially the total idiot part, Harding. Only British ruler I can think off the top of my head is 'Bloody' Mary Tudor.

As long as the tithe is paid the High Lords don't give a crap what the Governors do, which can include horrible things.


----------



## Beaviz81 (Feb 24, 2012)

Point taken, but in general there have been more good presidents of the US than bad. And Grant at least was honest (too bad his friends weren't). Polk and Jackson could be added as well as being very unscrupulous expansionists. As for GB they had Thatcher who closed down every basic industry. But all them had political savvy, and not just stupid and inbred, but I can see some being that as well (as in unused fluff I had a Christian VII of Denmark-expy as a planetary ruler he was also a magnificient psyker and ended taking on the Hive Mind of a hive-fleet and actually winning, which I now realizes is quite unrealistic, but not a bad CMOA for a guy at forty that played with tin-soldiers when he weren't playing tag with his guards, don't you agree?)

Of course in my own fluff most Planetary Rulers are like Londo Mollari, scheming bastards. As incompetent people gets in my opinion toppled.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Calistrasza said:


> Daemons could probably take them on in a daemon world setting


While I concur with you Calis that the Daemons would most certainly give the Nids a run for there money wouldn't the powers of Chaos then have more powerful soldiers at there disposal. Surely you don't discount the thought of the Chaos Gods using the Nids as there pawns. 

I like the thought even more by the way it demonstrates the difference between the GW of the past and the GW of the future. When 40k came out it was humanity vs. Chaos with the supernatural in between both sides; working to aid them both. The Nids to me are interesting because they represent GW's attempt to bring in more Scientifically accurate fiction, having the Nids based on a background of "scientific possibilities." I think you have to take away the supernatural for a minute and observe Chaos without it. Would they be able to still beat the Nids? An interesting question if you ask me 

Then again I have yet to read of the Nids in the Warp, has anyone else?


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

emporershand89 said:


> Then again I have yet to read of the Nids in the Warp, has anyone else?


There was a timeline entry in the old tyranid dex that described creatures similar to tyranids emerging from the eye of terror, and even their weapons were akin to tyranid forms. It was theorized that the Hive Fleets had either gotten lost among warp currents (now discredited due to the introduction of the narval Hive Ships), or had deliberately navigated into the Eye to somehow increase their threat potential.


As far as daemons, I believe the Shadow in the Warp must at least have some effect on the ability of daemons to manifest, in fluff even if not on tt. After all if it can so adversely affect psykers I fail to see how daemons could be that much more resistant.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Beaviz81 said:


> The IOM is like Germany anno 1916-17. Much is going against it, but there is some hope.





Beaviz81 said:


> They still have the will and power to go on offensives from time to time. Plus the Marcharian Crusades happened recently. The IOM seem to achieved status quo on many aspect, war is never-ending but there are sectors untouched by it. Ultramar was f.ex. a bright and shiny place until the Tyranids came calling.


Such opinions are a categoric misunderstanding of what 40k is all about. Humanity has failed. It is dying, slowly and miserably. To quote AD-B:


Dead.Blue.Clown said:


> The theme behind Warhammer 40,000 isn't that the Imperium will one day emerge triumphant. It's the chronicle of how humanity ends, inch by inch.


Don't get me wrong, it's perfectly fine if you have such opinions. But 40k is, and always has been, the tale of how humanity crashes and burns. Humanity's Golden Age is now little more than an obscure myth, extinction and Chaos is all that awaits.


----------



## Beaviz81 (Feb 24, 2012)

Ehm comparing the IOM with Germany anno 1916-17 is a doomed thingy. How does that break with ADB say?


----------



## Gromrir Silverblade (Sep 21, 2010)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Such opinions are a categoric misunderstanding of what 40k is all about. Humanity has failed. It is dying, slowly and miserably. To quote AD-B:
> 
> Don't get me wrong, it's perfectly fine if you have such opinions. But 40k is, and always has been, the tale of how humanity crashes and burns. Humanity's Golden Age is now little more than an obscure myth, extinction and Chaos is all that awaits.


A good point well made. To play devil's advocate however, is it not possible there is a little misdirection in this. For example, last night I watched Star Trek (2009) with the missus who says "is Leonard Nimoy in this?", to which I say "no, of course not" because I don't want to ruin it when he turns up.

Are we all not a little bit in a relationship with GW? Desperate to know the end so they tell us there is no hope? I for one can imagine Vaz snuggling up with Mat Ward.

Alternatively we should just come to terms that there is no story line progression, however fun it is to indulge in idle speculation.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Can I just grab the Emporer and have him do some house cleaning; sucking the Nids into a vacuum of nothingness. That might work :laugh:


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Such opinions are a categoric misunderstanding of what 40k is all about. Humanity has failed. It is dying, slowly and miserably.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, it's perfectly fine if you have such opinions. But 40k is, and always has been, the tale of how humanity crashes and burns. Humanity's Golden Age is now little more than an obscure myth, extinction and Chaos is all that awaits.



This is the case if we we look at 40k as a gestalt whole, with our "godlike" perspective. I don't think its the perspective of the characters within 40K.

I think its quite an important, but often overlooked distinction.

Hope is what fills the trenches with guard
Hope launches fleets to conquer and fight horror
Hope leads to faith. 
Faith launches drop-pods and torpedoes

We know necrons are awakening, we know that tyranid fleets are around, we know about Waagghhhs and we know about the truth of the Gods and the threat of chaos.

Arguably the only group in the imperium who know anything like this sort of knowledge is the inquisition and they are too fractured to understand the whole picture


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Barnster said:


> stuff


I don't think he means hope like that, emotion, I think he means there's no chance.

i.e. You can hope you're not going to loss that gangrenous limb. But there's no hope in saving it.


----------



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

locustgate said:


> I don't think he means hope like that, emotion, I think he means there's no chance.
> 
> i.e. You can hope you're not going to loss that gangrenous limb. But there's no hope in saving it.


And if you refuse to amputate the limb you'll die.

However by keeping it means that it will claim another of your enemies.


----------



## ArchonQueenKatlina (May 29, 2013)

I think the best thing to do would be just to do what Lorgar attempted to do in Know no Fear and summon the biggest warp storm in existance. It states in the Daemons book that if a hive fleet gets caught in a warp storm that well lets just say the Daemons have a very fun time murdering nids. I dont think Shadow in the warp would stop daemons mannifesting. You have to remember when they generally manifest via a warpstorm it is at the will of the dark gods


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

If what you say is true Archon then why doesn't the Imperium just deflect the powers of Choas into the approaching path of a Nid invasion. Or better yet manipulate either the Nids or Warp travel so the Nids end up fighting Choas?

Otherwise it seems like a useless thought if you cannot harness them. Either that or the Daemons will meet there match with the look of the Tyranid Swarm in there face. Powers of warp armies vs. Biological killing machine hordes....a very interesting proposition don't you agree?


----------



## Bearer.of.the.Word (Aug 11, 2013)

If Nurgle really tried his best he could probably create a virus that adapts faster than the Nids. C.S.M could deploy it each time the Nids show up, obviously it wouldn't wipe out the species because i'm pretty sure the Nids isolate and shoot their infected, but the amount of bio-mass expended would cripple the fleet enough to combat it conventionally.


----------



## NetherMessenger (Aug 6, 2011)

Gromrir Silverblade said:


> I actually quite like this idea, since daemons are perpetual it would be endless fighting? Nid's can be corrupted by Chaos as I read in some fluff somewhere (might have been a Ragnar book) where there were tainted Nids.


There's the problem of getting them there.

What if! You turn off the Astronomican, meaning that the Eye of Terror would be the next biggest warp signature, which would mean the Tyranids set their eyes on that instead.



ArchonQueenKatlina said:


> I think the best thing to do would be just to do what Lorgar attempted to do in Know no Fear and summon the biggest warp storm in existance. It states in the Daemons book that if a hive fleet gets caught in a warp storm that well lets just say the Daemons have a very fun time murdering nids. I dont think Shadow in the warp would stop daemons mannifesting. You have to remember when they generally manifest via a warpstorm it is at the will of the dark gods


Maybe someone could round up armies of psykers, to do this in the 41st mill without the likes of Lorgar around.


----------



## MEQinc (Dec 12, 2010)

NetherMessenger said:


> What if! You turn off the Astronomican, meaning that the Eye of Terror would be the next biggest warp signature, which would mean the Tyranids set their eyes on that instead.


1) Turning off the Astronomicon would be disastrous for the Imperium. It fluctuated once and millions died (I don't recall the exact numbers) the effect of it being shut off indefinitely would be far worse than anything the 'Nids have done (and possibly worse than they are capable of doing).
2) The Astronomicon is a psychic signal, not a warp one. There's a subtle difference there. A psychic signal is generated by something in the material realm, such as genestealer cults and the Emperor. The Eye is unquestionably the most powerful warp overflow into the material realm but it doesn't have a psychic signature and there's thus no way for the 'Nids to confuse it with a genestealer cult. 



> Maybe someone could round up armies of psykers, to do this in the 41st mill without the likes of Lorgar around.


It wasn't about the psykic power though, it was about the amount of suffering he caused. Torturing an entire system is a big investment in a shaky idea.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Serpion5 said:


> then it was stated that Hive Fleets were independent entities that would combat each other


Yes, this is a cool idea. I also like the idea of rival Necron dynasties and the upper echelon Necrons not being mindless automatons 



Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> But 40k is, and always has been, the tale of how humanity crashes and burns.


New beginning require the end of the old order. Humanity shall be reborn when the Emperor returns as the Starchild


----------

